# Hi



## Confused Chimp (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello to all.

Just joined the forum. Can anyone tell me where to find a good guide to coffee and how to make make different types of coffee etc?

Regards

CC


----------



## Martyn (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello mate, I've only been on here a week, learning a lot by just browsing through, some good info on here.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi CC

Thread moved for you

What type of coffee do you enjoy drinking?

Espresso, Latte, Filter Coffee etc?

Once we have an idea we can point you to some resources

brewmethods.com may also assist


----------

